# Iraker hacken Predator-Drohne der USA mit 26-Dollar-Software



## Eifelsniper (17. Dezember 2009)

*Aufständische konnten Videoübertragungen der Aufklärungs-Flugzeuge abfangen. Die eingesetzte Software ist leicht zu beschaffen. Aus dem Pentagon heißt es, der Fehler sei schon behoben worden.

*Iraker hacken US-Drohne mit 26-Dollar-Software « DiePresse.com


Na wenn meine Predator bei MW2 mal wieder nicht trifft weiß ich ja jetzt woran es liegt


----------



## Genghis99 (17. Dezember 2009)

Zynismus ein : Ein 10 Jähriger mit einer Flasche Benzin ist auch eine Panzerabwehrwaffe. Zynismus aus.

Die USA können weiter Milliarden in High Tech Waffen stecken - werden die Leute eben mit Steinen danach werfen. Warum ? Es bleibt ihnen Nichts anderes übrig.


----------



## Explosiv (17. Dezember 2009)

Die Irakis haben Computer  ? 
Sind wohl er die Restbestände von den Amis, tja selbst schuld .

Gruß Explosiv


----------



## sinthor4s (17. Dezember 2009)

Explosiv schrieb:


> Sind wohl er die Restbestände von den Amis, tja selbst schuld .



Wenn man der Hardware von damals (falls es die damals überhaupt gab)
tatsächlich eine Predatordrohne hacken kann dann ist das US-Militär selbst Schuld xD
Aber die USA hatten ja schon immer Probleme mit Hackattacken... wundert mich 
nicht das es mal wieder geklappt hat...


----------



## der Türke (17. Dezember 2009)

sinthor4s schrieb:


> Wenn man der Hardware von damals (falls es die damals überhaupt gab)
> tatsächlich eine Predatordrohne hacken kann dann ist das US-Militär selbst Schuld xD
> Aber die USA hatten ja schon immer Probleme mit Hackattacken... wundert mich
> nicht das es mal wieder geklappt hat...




erinnert mich iwie an Stirb langsam 4.0


----------



## Eifelsniper (17. Dezember 2009)

Wüsste mal gerne um welche Software es sich da Handelt...


----------



## der Türke (17. Dezember 2009)

Eifelsniper schrieb:


> Wüsste mal gerne um welche Software es sich da Handelt...



man muss nicht alles glauben was man ließt oder hört.


----------



## Eifelsniper (17. Dezember 2009)

*"SkyGrabber" für 25,95 Dollar 
*


N24 war so frei 

...Dem "Wall Street Journal" zufolge nutzten die vom Iran unterstützten Aufständischen regulär erhältliche Programme wie "SkyGrabber", um die Videos von einem *ungesicherten Kommunikationskanal* der Drohnen mitzuschneiden.

Na das ist ja schon quasi ne Einladung


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (17. Dezember 2009)

Ich haue mich mehr als weg....^^

Die super Macht USA mit ihr Super Waffen die so Super das sie von Super Billig Software für ca 18€ super ausgezeichnet.

Lang lege...die super macht


----------



## herethic (17. Dezember 2009)

Es gibt irgendwie übelsviele Leute die habens geschafft sich ins Pentago zu Hacken 
Hoffentlich nimmt die Usa das jetzt nicht als Kriegsgrund den Iran anzugreifen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (17. Dezember 2009)

Na ja, es wird halt an jeder Ecke gespart.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (17. Dezember 2009)

thrian schrieb:


> Es gibt irgendwie übelsviele Leute die habens geschafft sich ins Pentago zu Hacken
> Hoffentlich nimmt die Usa das jetzt nicht als Kriegsgrund den Iran anzugreifen.



Der letzte Satz ist der Hammer der is mehr als GEil !


Warte mal ab dann werde wir wieder gefragt ob wir mit machen wollen.
Wir hätte da schon Erfragung in denn letzten Jahren gesammelt


----------



## Eifelsniper (17. Dezember 2009)

LoL

Hab mich mal "Schlau" gegoogelt...also alles was man dafür brauch ist ne TV-SAT Karte und die software 

Also alle Achtung an die USA dafür das die Predator Drohne 40 Million US-$ kostet,reife leistung.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (18. Dezember 2009)

> Hab mich mal "Schlau" gegoogelt...also alles was man dafür brauch ist ne TV-SAT Karte und die software
> 
> Also alle Achtung an die USA dafür das die Predator Drohne 40 Million US-$ kostet,reife leistung.



Hehe...das is einfach nur 40Mio vs 40Doller^^


----------



## Havenger (18. Dezember 2009)

na das is ja mal geil  da sieht man wie gut die haker im irak sind ...


----------



## Lelwani (18. Dezember 2009)

sch*** Usa  könnt ja nu ausholen aba dann hät ich ganz schnell ganz große probleme


----------



## Bamboocha2510 (18. Dezember 2009)

Lelwani schrieb:


> sch*** Usa  könnt ja nu ausholen aba dann hät ich ganz schnell ganz große probleme



*Ironie an: Ich glaub die hast du auch so, bei der Rechtschreibung  
*Ironie aus

btT: find ich schon sehr witzig, das es mit den einfachsten Mitteln möglich ist "hochtechnologisierte" Waffen der US-Army zu überwachen ^^


----------



## Genghis99 (18. Dezember 2009)

Nicht nur "überwachen" - 

Man erinnere sich - Fernsehbilder von Predators aufgenommen, die Stützpunkte von AlQuida filmen, angeblich sogar den Turban von Osama.
Nun - der hat dann wohl mit-geguckt und man muss sich nicht wundern, das er "ab durch die Mitte" war, wenn die heldenhaften Verteidiger des Westens ankamen ...

Das Ganze ist ja wohl genauso peinlich, wie damals, als man den Deutschen die Enigma abgenommen hatte und genau über die U-Boot Operationen Bescheid wusste.


----------



## Dr. Kucho (18. Dezember 2009)

Ich würde diese Tatsache sehr vorsichtig werten:

In den USA gibt es eine große Lobby, hauptsächlich bestehend aus Republikanern, die sich stark gegen den zunehmenden Einsatz von Drohnen wehrt und die weitere Entwicklung von bemannten Waffensystemen fordert.

Mich würde es nicht wundern, wenn der Hacker sogar auf der Gehaltsliste irgendeines Generals steht...


----------



## Genghis99 (18. Dezember 2009)

Dr. Kucho schrieb:


> Ich würde diese Tatsache sehr vorsichtig werten:
> 
> In den USA gibt es eine große Lobby, hauptsächlich bestehend aus Republikanern, die sich stark gegen den zunehmenden Einsatz von Drohnen wehrt und die weitere Entwicklung von bemannten Waffensystemen fordert.
> 
> Mich würde es nicht wundern, wenn der Hacker sogar auf der Gehaltsliste irgendeines Generals steht...



Wo hast du diese haarsträubende Annahme her ? Gerade die Republikaner stecken Milliarden in Waffenforschung. Die "Predator" wurde noch von Präs. Bush Sen. in Auftrag gegeben. Den Rep. wird immer eine Nähe zum "militärisch-industriellen Komplex" zu geschrieben - eher wird kritisiert, sie gäben zuviel Geld für die Waffenforschung aus.
Jedenfalls sind es Republikanische Mehrheiten, die umstrittene Projekte durch den Kongress boxen.

Bedenken gegen "Unmanned Weapons" gibt es eher aus dem Bereich der "Humanisten" - die, wie ich auch, ein "mulmiges Gefühl" haben Leute per "remote" zu killen.


----------



## Beulchen (18. Dezember 2009)

Ihr habt die News nicht wirklich verstanden oder? 

Ich meine das man sich in Europa darüber lustig macht ist klar, denn sowas kann euch nämlich nie passieren! Wer nichts vergleichbares hat, dem kann das natürlich auch nicht gehackt werden!


----------



## Genghis99 (18. Dezember 2009)

Guten Morgen - noch nicht ganz wach, oder ?  

Rheinmetall Defence - 28.10.2009: Rheinmetall Defence - Heron-Aufklrungsdrohnen fr die Bundeswehr


----------



## Beulchen (18. Dezember 2009)

Ohhhh! Schon ausgeliefert oder gar in Betrieb? Liest sich zumindest nicht so! 

Ps. ich gehe gleich erst ins Bett!


----------



## poiu (18. Dezember 2009)

Im Afghanistan ist glaube ich mal so eine Drohne vom Bund abgeschossen/abgestürzt, war aber irgend so ein uralt Modell.

aber das ist nichts ungewöhnlich beim Thema Waffen, Gegenmaßnahmen sind am wirkungsvollsten wenn sie billig sind  siehe Panzer vs Panzerfaust  

aber am besten waren Laser ( Star Wars ) mehrere Milliarden teures Projekt, das man mit einem passenden 10€ Spiegel abwehren kann XD


----------



## Dr. Kucho (18. Dezember 2009)

Genghis99 schrieb:


> Wo hast du diese haarsträubende Annahme her ? Gerade die Republikaner stecken Milliarden in Waffenforschung. Die "Predator" wurde noch von Präs. Bush Sen. in Auftrag gegeben. Den Rep. wird immer eine Nähe zum "militärisch-industriellen Komplex" zu geschrieben - eher wird kritisiert, sie gäben zuviel Geld für die Waffenforschung aus.
> Jedenfalls sind es Republikanische Mehrheiten, die umstrittene Projekte durch den Kongress boxen.
> 
> Bedenken gegen "Unmanned Weapons" gibt es eher aus dem Bereich der "Humanisten" - die, wie ich auch, ein "mulmiges Gefühl" haben Leute per "remote" zu killen.



Das hat nichts mit Humanismus o.ä. zu tun. Hier geht es darum, dass ein ganzer Berufsstand, nämlich der des Kampfjetpilots, vom Aussterben bedroht ist. Es geht - wie bei den U.S. Lobbys üblich - nicht um Pragmatik sondern um persönliche Interessen.

Wie kommst du darauf, dass das eine haarstreubende Annahme sei? Selbst nochnichts davon gehört und deswegen stimmt es nicht? Aha...


----------



## Eifelsniper (18. Dezember 2009)

Beulchen schrieb:


> Ihr habt die News nicht wirklich verstanden oder?
> 
> Ich meine das man sich in Europa darüber lustig macht ist klar, denn sowas kann euch nämlich nie passieren! Wer nichts vergleichbares hat, dem kann das natürlich auch nicht gehackt werden!



Wieso haben wir in Europa nichts vergleichbares?

Schon mal was von der LUNA X-2000 Drohne der Bundeswehr  gehört?

oder der Euro Hawk der Bundeswehr?

Die "Uralt drohnen"(1990) sind CL289 die aber seit März 2009 nicht  mehr eingesetzt werden,sie werden/wurden u.a von der LUNA abgelöst,die CL289 waren  sehr anfällig dafür einfach so vom Himmel zu fallen,hab mal einen Absturz live erlebt beim Bund.


----------



## Poulton (18. Dezember 2009)

poiu schrieb:


> siehe Panzer vs Panzerfaust


Das stimmt so nicht mehr ganz. Gegen moderne Kampfpanzer, egal ob westlichen oder östlichen Typ, wirst du mit einer einfachen Hohlladung nicht mehr viel ausrichten können. Ein Grund warum die Entwicklung hin zu Tandemhohlladungen und LFK wie Milan, TOW und HOT, etc. ging. Wobei letztere nicht mehr als Mittel für den Panzernahkampf gedacht sind und den Panzer auch dort treffen, wo er am schwächsten gepanzert ist: Auf der Oberseite. Selbst Brandsätze bringen nicht mehr viel, da die Motoren mit entsprechenden Feuerlöscheinrichtung ausgestattet sind und auch die Luftzufuhren so konstruiert wurden, das kein brennendes Öl mehr eingesaugt wird. Einzig das Blenden der Besatzung ist damit weiterhin möglich.
Ich vermisse die "gute, alte" Handflammpatrone.


----------



## DarkMo (18. Dezember 2009)

hmm, ob man das abgreifen eines unverschlüsselten videosignals schon als hacken bezeichnen kann? ^^ peinlich isses trotzallem *g*


----------



## Eifelsniper (18. Dezember 2009)

DarkMo schrieb:


> hmm, ob man das abgreifen eines unverschlüsselten videosignals schon als hacken bezeichnen kann? ^^ peinlich isses trotzallem *g*




in der Pressewelt hört sich Hacken aber besser und Spektakulärer an wie abgreifen von unerschlüsselten Signalen.

Hast schon recht wirklich Hacken ist/war es nicht.


----------



## Genghis99 (18. Dezember 2009)

Beulchen schrieb:


> Ohhhh! Schon ausgeliefert oder gar in Betrieb? Liest sich zumindest nicht so!
> 
> Ps. ich gehe gleich erst ins Bett!



Lies trotzdem fertig. Das Ding wird ab Mitte März 2010 in Afghanistan eingesetzt - und das Dokument ist eine offizielle Mitteilung von Rheinmetall.


----------



## Genghis99 (18. Dezember 2009)

17&4 schrieb:


> Das stimmt so nicht mehr ganz. Gegen moderne Kampfpanzer, egal ob westlichen oder östlichen Typ, wirst du mit einer einfachen Hohlladung nicht mehr viel ausrichten können. Ein Grund warum die Entwicklung hin zu Tandemhohlladungen und LFK wie Milan, TOW und HOT, etc. ging. Wobei letztere nicht mehr als Mittel für den Panzernahkampf gedacht sind und den Panzer auch dort treffen, wo er am schwächsten gepanzert ist: Auf der Oberseite. Selbst Brandsätze bringen nicht mehr viel, da die Motoren mit entsprechenden Feuerlöscheinrichtung ausgestattet sind und auch die Luftzufuhren so konstruiert wurden, das kein brennendes Öl mehr eingesaugt wird. Einzig das Blenden der Besatzung ist damit weiterhin möglich.
> Ich vermisse die "gute, alte" Handflammpatrone.



Jeder Panzer fliegt, wenn man genug C4 drunter packt. Im Irak wurde das oft an M1 demonstriert.


----------



## Eifelsniper (18. Dezember 2009)

Genghis99 schrieb:


> Lies trotzdem fertig. Das Ding wird ab Mitte März 2010 in Afghanistan eingesetzt - und das Dokument ist eine offizielle Mitteilung von Rheinmetall.


*
Ich glaube Beulchen lebt in den USA *!Liest sich zumindest so,und möchte seine Wahlheimat in Schutz nehmen,auch wenn diese den Fehler ja zu geben.


----------



## Genghis99 (18. Dezember 2009)

Dr. Kucho schrieb:


> Das hat nichts mit Humanismus o.ä. zu tun. Hier geht es darum, dass ein ganzer Berufsstand, nämlich der des Kampfjetpilots, vom Aussterben bedroht ist. Es geht - wie bei den U.S. Lobbys üblich - nicht um Pragmatik sondern um persönliche Interessen.
> 
> Wie kommst du darauf, dass das eine haarstreubende Annahme sei? Selbst nochnichts davon gehört und deswegen stimmt es nicht? Aha...



LOL - Kampfpiloten werden in den Einsatz geschickt, manche kommen nicht zurück. Die Lobby - oder auch der "Militärisch-Industrielle komplex" hat Angst davor, das die Amerikaner ihre Aussenpolitik überdenken könnten, wenn zuviele Leichensäcke im Fernsehen sind .... Eben dann werden die Rüstungsausgaben in Frage gestellt.

Kampfpiloten kriegen einen Orden und eine Pension und halten die Klappe. Es ist ihnen Einerlei, ob sie im Cockpit über Afghanistan sind oder im Simulator. Bzw. sie sind LIEBER im Simulator.
Gänzlich unbemannte Kampfflugzeuge wird es in absehbarer Zeit nicht geben - es wird allgemein für wichtig gesehen, das ein verantwortlicher Mensch auf "Fire" drückt.

ROTFL - Sonst hätte der Guttenberg jetzt ganz andere Probleme, wenn auch noch ein Roboter die Taliban zerfetzt hätte ...


----------



## Poulton (18. Dezember 2009)

Genghis99 schrieb:


> Jeder Panzer fliegt, wenn man genug C4 drunter packt. Im Irak wurde das oft an M1 demonstriert.


Es ging eben explizit um das Verwenden einer Panzerfaust. 
Im Irak wird für sowas auch kein C4 eingesetzt(möcht mal wissen wer das in die Welt gesetzt hat, das Sprengstoff immer gleich C4 ist), sondern Minen, Mörser und Ari-Granaten bzw. anderer Sprengstoff welcher einfacher zu beschaffen bzw. vorhanden ist. 
Und oft wurde es auch nicht am M1 demonstriert, da die Amerikane relativ schnell daraus gelernt haben und mittlerweile auch Störsender einsetzen zur Unterbrechung/Störung des Funksignals zur Auslösung der Sprengladung.


----------



## hzdriver (18. Dezember 2009)

Wie gesagt das zufällige mitschneiden einer Satelitenverbindung hat nichts mit Inteligenz zu tun  eher mit Zufall. Der hier zur Schau gestellte Antiamerikanismus hat mehr mit Dummheit zu tun.

Ich bin ganz froh das die USA und Israel dieses dumpfe mittelalterische Metzelgehabe der Mullas im Zaum halten , ich hätt schon kurzen Prozess gemacht . Wäre auch nicht so teuer geworden .
Und weniger Soldaten der EU und der USA wären gefallen , mfg


----------



## Eifelsniper (18. Dezember 2009)

Genghis99 schrieb:


> Jeder Panzer fliegt, wenn man genug C4 drunter packt. Im Irak wurde das oft an M1 demonstriert.




Ich glaube das ist das Resultat von Computer spielen, gib mir C4 und ich mach das

Wieso hab ich das bei der Grundi nicht gelernt? mit C4 ??

Ich hab jetzt seit 10 Jahren mit der Bundeswehr zu tun (Aktiv und Reservist) hab unzählige Aus und Weiterbildungen gemacht,auch für den Auslandseinsatz,aber C4 ist mir noch nie untergekommen,sondern nur "handelsübliche" sachen wie schon geschrieben wurde (Ari geschosse etc.) aus denen Sprengfallen gebaut werden.Auch in Irak oder Afgan. bekommt man C4 nicht an jeder ecke!


----------



## Brzeczek (18. Dezember 2009)

Wenn man sich ein Crack bei Seite xxx Herunterlädt ist die Software sogar kostenlos


----------



## Eifelsniper (18. Dezember 2009)

Brzeczek schrieb:


> Wenn man sich ein Crack bei Seite xxx Herunterlädt ist die Software sogar kostenlos



Die Demo auch 

letzte nacht ist die HP vom Skygrabber zeitweise auch nicht verfügbar gewesen wegen überlastung woran das wohl lag...war eine gute werbung.

Übrigens Skygrabber ist ein russiches Produkt..die Iraker/Iraner/Afgan. bekammen bestimmt ein "Familiy Pack" gratis


----------



## Genghis99 (18. Dezember 2009)

17&4 schrieb:


> Es ging eben explizit um das Verwenden einer Panzerfaust.
> Im Irak wird für sowas auch kein C4 eingesetzt(möcht mal wissen wer das in die Welt gesetzt hat, das Sprengstoff immer gleich C4 ist), sondern Minen, Mörser und Ari-Granaten bzw. anderer Sprengstoff welcher einfacher zu beschaffen bzw. vorhanden ist.
> Und oft wurde es auch nicht am M1 demonstriert, da die Amerikane relativ schnell daraus gelernt haben und mittlerweile auch Störsender einsetzen zur Unterbrechung/Störung des Funksignals zur Auslösung der Sprengladung.



C4 ist kurz. Wohl der Grund, weshalb es als Pseudonym herhalten muss.

Ich will jetzt auch nicht in eine Richtung abdriften, die ich selber nicht mag. Wir wissen alle, wo im Web wir Videos mit Panzerschrott und arabischer Musik sehen können.

Wenn Fernsehkameras in der Nähe sind - dann sind menschliche Körper unter ihren Ketten die effektivste Abwehrwaffe. 
Hoffentlich kapieren die das in Afghanistan oder Irak nicht auch ...

Die Diskussion wird langsam irrelevant - solange die Menschheit Gewalt als opportunes Mittel ansieht, politische oder Wirtschaftliche Interessen durchzusetzen - macht es keinen Sinn, hier auf dieser Ebene zu diskutieren. Solange wird eben verdient, intrigiert, gelogen und abgeschlachtet.


----------



## Klutten (18. Dezember 2009)

Die News und die damit verbundene Schadenfreude bezüglich der Einfachheit solcher Angriffe war ja noch ganz lustig, die sich hier durchsetzende Diskussion mit militärischen Hintergrund und der Irak- Afghanistan-Vergleich gehören hier nicht her.

Wir sind ein Hardware-Forum - wer über solche Dinge diskutieren möchte, begebe sich bitte in den Politikteil des Forums.

CLOSED


----------

